# Narzidini Ritual?



## tomasball

Reading the latest version of "The Texas Prince Hall Freemason" available online, I find an article about the Texas Prince Hall University, which mentions a "Narzidini Ritual."  Can somebody tell me what that's about?  Is it okay to discuss online?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

I am taking that class and can tell you that the Narzidini Ritual is just a version of the Degree rituals.  Just like Lesters' or Pike.


----------



## towerbuilder7

Nizzardini's Ritual for Free and Accepted Masons is the Ritual approved for use in our Jurisdiction....................


----------



## widows son

I assume Narzidini is a person?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times]Anthony Nizzardini Masonic Supply Co.
175 5th Ave.
New York, NY 10010

From 2005:


Anthony Nizzardini 
Born Sept. 13, 1913, in New York City, N.Y., he was the son of the late Alfred Nizzardini and Rosa (Valenti) Nizzardini.  Anthony owned and operated the Masonic Supply Company in New York City for 52 years until he retired in 2002. Anthony was a member of the Eastern Star Lodge and Mecca Shrine Temple in New York City.

Anthony is survived by a son, Robert R. Nizzardini of Marshalls Creek; four grandchildren, Robert Nizzardini of Kalamazoo, Mich., Rick Nizzardini of San Francisco, Calif., Toni Nizzardini of Los Angeles, Calif., and Andrea Nizzardini of Fort Lauderdale, Fla.; one great-granddaughter, Anna Nizzardini; three sisters, Geoeffena Nizzardini of Bronx, N.Y., Josephine Antonucci of Putnam Valley, N.Y., and Eni Cozzolino of Bronx, N.Y.
[/FONT]


----------



## JCLOGAN53

The Nizzardini is also called the, "Ecci Orienti" also the Black Book. It was copyrighted in 1951 by Anthony Nizzardini. Many Prince Hall Mason for whom the ritual was created, believe that the origin of the ritual began with him. It has been research and found that the Ecci Orienti was first compiled by Moses Wolcott Redding before 1870. We know that Nizzardini revised the original Ecci Orienti based on the birth date of Nizzardini and the date of the adoption of the Ecci Orienti in Washington State. I go into this issue on my blog: The Quill And The Sword quillandsword.blogspot.com

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AFMII

Its the black book. Coded or English version. We use it in NC by order of the MWGM of NC. From what I'm told not a lot of jurisdictions use the coded. I was taught the coded before I ever knew it was an English version.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tldubb

The Ritual that our jurisdiction issues is coded and was done so back in the early 1920's. By past Grand Masters.



Bro. TL Wilson,MM
Clarence C. Kittrell # 149(PHA)
MWPHGL Jurisdiction of PA
Philadelphia, PA
www.princehall-pa.org/


----------



## Daniel Nizzardini

Hello, I am new here and do not know the rules. I am seeking information. My last name is Nizzardini, and Anthony was my great uncle. My earliest memories are with him. It seems I have had no understanding of his life work. I am hoping people can point me in the direction to learn more about this. Thank you


----------



## Bloke

Daniel Nizzardini said:


> Hello, I am new here and do not know the rules. I am seeking information. My last name is Nizzardini, and Anthony was my great uncle. My earliest memories are with him. It seems I have had no understanding of his life work. I am hoping people can point me in the direction to learn more about this. Thank you


How cool !

I would assume you have googled... surely there is something on the web about him ?


----------



## Andrea Nizzardini

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times]Anthony Nizzardini Masonic Supply Co.
> 175 5th Ave.
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> From 2005:
> 
> 
> Anthony Nizzardini
> Born Sept. 13, 1913, in New York City, N.Y., he was the son of the late Alfred Nizzardini and Rosa (Valenti) Nizzardini.  Anthony owned and operated the Masonic Supply Company in New York City for 52 years until he retired in 2002. Anthony was a member of the Eastern Star Lodge and Mecca Shrine Temple in New York City.
> 
> Anthony is survived by a son, Robert R. Nizzardini of Marshalls Creek; four grandchildren, Robert Nizzardini of Kalamazoo, Mich., Rick Nizzardini of San Francisco, Calif., Toni Nizzardini of Los Angeles, Calif., and Andrea Nizzardini of Fort Lauderdale, Fla.; one great-granddaughter, Anna Nizzardini; three sisters, Geoeffena Nizzardini of Bronx, N.Y., Josephine Antonucci of Putnam Valley, N.Y., and Eni Cozzolino of Bronx, N.Y.
> [/FONT]


This is my late Grandfather’s work. My Dad took over the company for a few years before he sold it. I have a bunch of items they used to sell. Very interesting stuff. I’m Andrea Nizzardini the youngest Granddaughter.


----------



## Andrea Nizzardini

Daniel 


Bloke said:


> How cool !
> 
> I would assume you have googled... surely there is something on the web about him ?
> 
> 
> Daniel Nizzardini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new here and do not know the rules. I am seeking information. My last name is Nizzardini, and Anthony was my great uncle. My earliest memories are with him. It seems I have had no understanding of his life work. I am hoping people can point me in the direction to learn more about this. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Daniel, this is Andrea Nizzardini Anthony’s Granddaughter. I never knew you existed lol. I knew him up until he passed when I was about 19. He was a great man and so very kind to me. He always said he liked me the best because I didn’t ask him for money lol. Please feel free to contact me if you want. I have many items from the store and books he wrote.
Click to expand...


----------

